# Hii :)



## Kyandii (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm neww to the site






I'm 16 from England
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## SuSana (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra.net is a really helpful and informative place.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi sweetie!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Kyandii (Jan 16, 2010)

Thankyou all for the very warm welcomes


----------



## Cinci (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome =)


----------



## krijsten (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------

